# Bot updaten von einem Browser game



## Flubb3r (27. Jan 2012)

Servus

ALso ich habe überhaupt kein plan von Java. Und suche deswegen hilfe hier im Board!
Ich habe eine .exe die basiert auf Java. Das ist ein Bot für das entsprechende Browser game.
Da es die leute nicht mehr weiter updaten den Bot würde ich es versuchen den Bot weiter zu entwickeln!
Aber man hat auch überhaupt kein Kontakt mehr zu den Leuten. Weil ich ja glaubig zuerst den Quellcode brauche für die .exe!!

Oder kann ich die sache überhaupt ganz anderst angehen?????

MFG Flubb3r


----------



## Firephoenix (27. Jan 2012)

Quellcode wäre das mindeste, und ohne Java-Kenntnisse aus kompiliertem Code etwas brauchbares zu kriegen mit dem man arbeiten kann halte ich für unmöglich.

Hier ist auch noch ein Thread mit ähnlichem Thema und Ansätzen über diverse Schnittstellen:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/107935-bot-java.html

Aber einfach mal aus dem nichts ein kompiliertes Programm warten (vor allen dingen ohne source-einarbeitung und sprachkenntnisse) ist in etwa so als würdest du versuchen ohne wörterbuch und sprachkenntnisse stammesverhandlungen in afrika durchzuführen


----------



## irgendjemand2 (27. Jan 2012)

wenn du schon sagst das die exe auf java basiert könnte es sein das es ein mit launch4j gewarptes jar ist ...

das kannst du prüfen wenn du z.b. WinRAR installiert hast und dann rechtsklick auf die exe machst und dort "mit WinRAR öffnen" erscheint ...

dann hätte man zumindest erstmal den java-code ... so lange dieser nicht all zu stark obfuscated ist könnten man daraus mit ein paar decompilern , dem entsprechende browsergame *was du vllt mal posten solltest damit sich vllt jemand anderes findet der es 1) spielt 2) vllt einen bot hat* und ein bisschen zeit sicher was brauchbares basteln ...

aber ob du das schaffst ... hmm .. wage ich zu bezweifeln da du ja selbst gesagt hast das du keine java kenntnisse hast ... und das wäre wie eine bockwurst in ne sporthalle zu werfen ...


----------



## fastjack (27. Jan 2012)

Auch wenn Du an die Jar und die Klassen kommst, mußt Du sie noch in Java-Code zurückwandeln. Dabei kommen meistens sehr schlecht lesbare, wenn überhaupt anständig übersetzbare Sourcen heraus, in die Du Dich dann einarbeiten darfst...

Darfst Du den Bot überhaupt erweitern? Ich würde auf jeden Fall Kontakt zu den Entwicklern suchen.

Ansonsten, in den sauren Apfel beissen und neu machen.


----------



## irgendjemand2 (28. Jan 2012)

wobei es denke ich einfacher für jemanden der sowas schon mal gemacht hat wäre einfach sowas von grund auf neu zu basteln anstatt sich in unschönen de-compiler code einlesen zu müssen ...
auch müsste man dann erstmal die fehler-quelle finden und sich dann das BG ansehen um es zu fixen ...

so lange das ganze nicht irgendwelche hoch komplizierten captchas beinhaltet kann man sogar mit SE-API wie URL.openConnection() oder meinet wegen noch mit Apache Commons *wobei ich da ja nich der fan von bin* recht schnell etwas basteln


----------



## Flubb3r (30. Jan 2012)

Hi

Ein großes danke schöne erst mal für eure zahlreichen antworten!!
Ich habe mal die .exe uppt wenn jemand intresse hat mit zu helfen!!!

Download: MyFreeFarmBot_V2.3.exe | xup.in

Und ich habe auch mal die .exe mit Win RAR entpackt es sind 2 ordner zum vorschein gekommen mit den namen: META-INF und jsmooth.

In dem ordner META-INF liegt noch eine datei mit den namen MANIFEST.MF.
Und in dem ordner jsmooth liegen 2 dateien mit den jeweiligen namen DriveInfo.class und Native.class!!

Es handelt sich um das Browsergame MyFreeFarm!!

MFG


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2012)

genau diese DriveInfo.class und Native.class kannst du mit JAD wieder in etwas verwandlen was theoreitsch java sein könnte JAD Java Decompiler Download Mirror | Tomas Varaneckas

Wobei... Native.. mhn nicher was da raus kommt


----------



## fastjack (31. Jan 2012)

Kleiner Tip: Wenn die Klassen mit einem neueren Java kompiliert wurden >= 1.5, verwende zuerst 

JadRetro - a Java decompiler helper

um sie abwärtskompatibel zu machen.


----------

